# Horse head grasshopper



## Colorcham427 (Aug 17, 2010)

pseudoproscopia latirostris

These things are so weird, I'd love to hear from the folks over seas if they've tried these as feeders? Pets? These are siiickly cool in my book. Let us all know what your experience has been for these marvelous looking creatures! These are native to Peru.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Aug 17, 2010)

Here are two nice pix I found on the web. These things are serious! hahaha..





,





Really hope one day us states' peoples will be legally allowed to keeper and raise these cool insects as pets, indian sticks are nice feeders.


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 17, 2010)

that is one cool looking grasshopper yo! never even knew it existed until about 5 minutes ago!


----------



## Colorcham427 (Aug 17, 2010)

kitkat39 said:


> that is one cool looking grasshopper yo! never even knew it existed until about 5 minutes ago!


hah! say worrrrd lolololol. these things are so weird, freakishly awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Aug 17, 2010)

I've had stock of them before, as has at least one other US member on this forum that I know of. Mine didn't fare well in captivity, but I had a lot of mouths to feed at that time (back in the phasmid days). Many people have been very successful with them.


----------



## Ghostie (Aug 17, 2010)

The bugs in here keep getting weirder! :1eye:


----------



## LauraMG (Aug 17, 2010)

kitkat39 said:


> that is one cool looking grasshopper yo! never even knew it existed until about 5 minutes ago!


+1! :lol:


----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 17, 2010)

i love the beetle's in the video. what are they?


----------



## Colorcham427 (Aug 17, 2010)

not sure, i positive some 1 on here could id it, or guide us to a good source to id it.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 20, 2010)

Igor Siwanowicz has some great pics of these.






More of his photos here.

I'd love to see one in person and get some footage.


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been down to Peru and have seen these crazy looking insects myself and Yes, they're hilarious looking with somewhat anthropomorphic features.


----------



## geckoboy3 (Feb 17, 2011)

That's so cool!

Where do you guys find these things?


----------



## animalexplorer (Feb 18, 2011)

My friends found this guy while we were visiting Puerto Maldonado, Peru back in 2008 doing wildlife photography. They came running to me saying "Look what we got for you to photograph!" I was excited, as I have never seen one of these before. The face on it is so comical.


----------



## Christoph Röhrs (Jun 7, 2011)

Why it is so problematic to keep them in the US?

In europe we are culture in time 4 Species of Proscopiidae.

If any interested I could offer some Nymphs or maybe better eggs for sending.

Apioscelis bulbosa male:





Apioscelis bulbosa female:





Proscopia luceomaculata:





Proscopia scabra:





Proscopia scabra:





Proscopia spec.:





Pseudoproscopia latirostris:





@Flower Mantis: The pic that you hast posted isn't a Horsehead (Proscopiidae) it is a _Acrida spec._

Greetings from Germany

Chris


----------



## Peter Clausen (Jun 10, 2011)

The flower beetles are genus Eudicella.


----------

